# Ariya's Ancestors



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been researching Ariya's pedigree and found out that in her bloodline is GR CH Adams & Crutchfield's Art Rom. I know its far back but I thought that was pretty cool. Below is how I got to that:

Adams & Crutchfirleds Art Rom Tarber's Bear
Flapjack Sugar bear

Tabers Bear Minters Miss Sheba
Tarbers Rusty

Minters Miss Sheba Whaleys Austin Barney
Little Bit of Travis

Whaleys Austin Barney **** n Blues Blue Moon
Whaleys Prarie Snow 

**** n Blues Blue Moon Dymnamo Gunny Highway
Herrings Rosa

Dymnamo Gunny Highway Bluegrass Captain Crunch
Boyds Gypsy Rose Marie 

Bluegrass Captain Crunch Pecks June Bug
Storys Fancy Face 

Packs June Bug Timmons Mike Tyson
Timmons Spot 

Timmons Mike Tyson
Timmons Abby

Ariya


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Art was a great one... cali's got alot of Art in hers


----------



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

I satrted clicking on all the perigrees from Ariya's great great great grandpa Dynamo's Gunny Highway and found that several generations back from him are a lot of Colby's dogs which I thought was neat. I got all the way back a little past Colby's Pincher who was a 24XW. I didn't know that these bloodlines go that far back. learning more and more everyday....


----------

